# Brainstorm



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 29, 2007)

I was wondering if carbonated water in a humidifier would work for a CO2 application.

I am currently using the sugar and yeast concoction.

any thoughts?

My next step would to go to dry ice.
I just want to think about it a bit though.

I have a limited space in my closet.

Only enough room for about 25 plants.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 29, 2007)

Only 25 plants...lol
I don't know if the humidifier would work, it couldn't hurt to try could it?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 29, 2007)

Next Idea.

The plants need co2 for photosynthesis during lights on.
The roots need o2 during dark.

Could one aireate soil with o2 for night cycle?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't know that either. I have a friend that uses an air pump and some hose for his plants but I don't notice a difference to be honest with you.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

soil has millions of tiny pores in it (this is how it drains water) so the roots will have oxygen as long as you don't overwater.

i use yeast and sugar, in 5g jugs (big water jugs) and three of them will fill a 12x14x8 space. you can taste it, just like with the first sip of a soda. i use two bags of sugar (5lb) and three triple packets of bread machine yeast per jug. they last for about 8 weeks before you need to add more sugar, then they last another 8.

kp


----------



## northerntights (Jul 29, 2007)

For the amount of co2 you get in carbonated water makes it financially a huge loss. Your better off getting a co2 tank, it's not that expensive and you don't need to get the expensive celanoid system to run it, just a simple regulator. Hell I know someone who just got a simple tank for $20 and turned the knob to create a slight leak, worked very well. Welding supply stores often have them.

Yeast is also less expensive in the long run but some people make the mistake of not using dark containers, you will get much better co2 output if a minimal amount of light reaches the yeast mixture. It will also prevent nasty algae buildup.


My favorite by far is CO2 Boost. It's a bit more expensive then more home made systems but it lasts a hell of a lot longer (and thus ends up being cheaper) and gives much better results. I saw the best results with this over everything else.

CO2 Boost - All-natural CO2 Generators for the purpose of CO2 enrichment and air fertilzation


----------



## shamegame (Jul 29, 2007)

How do you effectively use Co2 in a smaller room ( 2x4.5 ft footprint ) with the exhaust system running? Seems like it would suck the Co2 out before the plants could make use of it.


----------



## northerntights (Jul 29, 2007)

In a professional setup the vents would turn off and the CO2 would go on for certain periods of time during the day. In a small space without a tank system you can set a timer to do the same for the vents but watch the temp! I set mine to go on and off in one hour increments, just use a good heavy duty timer.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 1, 2007)

As of right now I have 2 milk jugs with sugar water and yeast on a shelf above the plants.
I shake them and expel the co2 usually 2-3 times a day with the fans off and the door closed.

They have plastic tubes comming out of the lids to direct the co2.
Works pretty good I just would like something a bit more efficent.


----------



## closet.cult (Aug 13, 2007)

it's a good idea, but the much greater humidity levels and opportunity for mold would outweigh any benefit.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 18, 2007)

New thoughts..

How can I set up an automatic water/drip system for my plants in soil?
I figure something simmilar to a drip system for a hydro set up.

How should I store my clippings until I am ready to use them to make hash?
How long can I store them?
I want to wait until I am completely finished harvesting maybe 5 weeks from now. I start in 2-3.
I already have some clippings from when I trimmed the lower branches on the mom plant I am flowering.

I threw the clippings from my last grow away.
I figured once they wilted they were no good/


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

I completely dried my clippings from my last grow and then threw them in a ziplock and froze them.


----------



## tckfui (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a co2 tank for a paintball gun and a hose for the backpack extention... so if I put that on and let it release alittle bit of Co2 Ill be O.K.? ... I wont kill myself? 
what about the dry ice thing you were saying?
they sell 20 oz and 32 oz Co2 tanks at almost all wallmarts for about 20 bucks...


----------



## MIKE JONES (Aug 19, 2007)

thats a lot of questions, i would forget the auto drip for soil, waist of time,to store your clippings, make sure there compleatly dry,then put them in a ziplock and in to the freezer,iv had clippings stay good for years in the freezer,you wanna make sure your cuttings have crystals on them, or its not gonna be to strong, get the littil leaves closest to the buds called the ''sugar leafs'' they carry the most T.H.C, i dont fuck wit the water leaves, good for butter, iso hash screened hash,etc..


----------



## kochab (Aug 30, 2007)

in my room my cousin and i just use a co2 tank from a restaurant. Its a tank about knee high and it has an open/shut valve on top of it. we put a clear plastic bag over our plants that are in our soil grow and just spray a bunch in. we have wasted half the tank before we figured the bag idea out but we still have the 1st one and we got it 2 or 3 weeks ago. plant growth has trippled since we started doing this. we are using fluros and getting 1/2" to 1" of growth a day.


----------



## potlike (Aug 30, 2007)

use a coffee machine with the filter holding sugar and yeast and drip water into container with tubing to extract co2 


-pot


----------



## kochab (Aug 30, 2007)

potlike said:


> use a coffee machine with the filter holding sugar and yeast and drip water into container with tubing to extract co2
> 
> 
> -pot


sorry bro. that made no sense but it sounds really interesting. can you clarify on how you do this??????


----------



## potlike (Aug 30, 2007)

think of it as a way to add co2 to your setup at a constant rate.

the coffee machine would drip sugar water into the coffee filter which instead of holding coffee it is holding yeast. The yeast and sugar water would create a reaction causing it to ferment thus creating co2. If you rigged a container with a plastic bottle around it and tubing that would be a small but constant release of co2 through tubing that can go to the plants.


that is just off the top of my head but yeast + sugar water = co2

-pot


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 31, 2007)

potlike said:


> think of it as a way to add co2 to your setup at a constant rate.
> 
> the coffee machine would drip sugar water into the coffee filter which instead of holding coffee it is holding yeast. The yeast and sugar water would create a reaction causing it to ferment thus creating co2. If you rigged a container with a plastic bottle around it and tubing that would be a small but constant release of co2 through tubing that can go to the plants.
> 
> ...


easier to dump a 5lb bag of sugar in a bucket, add a small jar of yeast, mix it up with warm water....

add sugar in 4 weeks, one bucket will last approx 8-12 weeks, and will put out enough co2 to "taste" it in the air.

kp


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Aug 31, 2007)

we making sourdough bread or growing weed here? 

add some potato flakes and make vodka while you co2 enrich


----------

